# I need this motor



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm about 99% sure the motor on one of my trains needs replacing.
Anyone have one? (a new light bulb too)

Its from a 1975 Lionel HO engine.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Bachmann U boat that has a motor like that that looks to be a drop in fit. It needs a cleaning and lube, you might even be able to just swap brushes and the armature. If you're interested, pm me a mailing address and I'll have it off to you.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

shaygetz - thats a great offer, and I'd be more then willing to pay fair value
for anything.. but you started talking "brushes and the armature".... 
Thats a bit out of my league still. 

So, with nothing left to loose, I broke the motor down further - this is about
as far as I can go, huh? And while I'm thinking of it, is there suppose to be
oil in there with the electric motor? Which is the brushes and armature?
Or since I'm this far, could I clean it and it'll work????


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Beware those springs are loaded. I lost both of them, they fly great you just can't find them after.You can get the loco's off ebay, I ended up getting another for parts. LED's don't like the motor. I have burned a few.
Too Late.
Looking at your picture I do not see the brushes, they should of been between the armature and the springs. The armature is below with the windings and gear. You have it upside down so you can't see the armature plate (or commutator) where the brushes rested. The brushes are small disc that ride the plates when it spins to make contact. They are made to wear down. I have never taken mine apart. I hope those three gears on the left were not pressed on a shaft , hopefully they floated on one. Good picture.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

T-Man said:


> ..... LED's don't like the motor. I have burned a few.


Hi T-man, burned which - the led's or the motors? (I am guessing you are
referring to putting leds inside the engine?)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Led's burned. The engine is a Burlington Northern 181.Ebay has a set for 12 with buy it now, in Santa Clara. It has a B and M work caboose too. Though the owner doesn't know if it works. I paid 12 for an engine and caboose this set has extra cars.










That's what it looks like. I didn't want to take the Lionel apart

The bulbs are mini lamps 12 volt I think Radio Shack carries them.

I noticed I have a traction tire on one wheel. If you have one missing there will be groove on the wheel. I cannot tell from your picture.WIthout it the wheel will just spin. Also both connections to the rails are from the other truck. Use some leads and check the motor directly. You may have to check/clean the wipers for the front truck. These are small pieces of metal that make the metal contact.
Good Luck!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tw001_tw said:


> shaygetz - thats a great offer, and I'd be more then willing to pay fair value
> for anything.. but you started talking "brushes and the armature"....
> Thats a bit out of my league still.
> 
> ...


The motor I have is a definite match for that one. As T said, I don't see any brushes, they would look like fat pencil leads and would have been at the end of those springs, in contact with the commutators on the motor.

Confused? You got this far, it'll be a snap to get back together now. Just watch those springs, they have aerodynamic qualities that have yet to be harnessed. Clean it with rubbing alcohol and a toothbrush, use a small dab of light, plastic compatible grease on the gears and a drop of oil on each motor bearing.


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

All right! I found the brushes (they were still in the plastic housing with
their metal sleaves).

I gave it all a good once over cleaning (not great, but just pretty good), put
it back together, and it the motor works - it runs rough, but its a 100% 
improvement compared to this morning. 

And thanks to you guys for the warning on those springs. rather tricky
little guys to work with - if not for the warning, I bet one would have ended up
going into the vent on the kitchen floor. 

Now that I'm more confident in all this, I'm going to find some time and a
better work spot and clean it again, taking a lot more time.

By the way, do those brushes ever wear out? (wear 'down' I guess would
be a better way to put it.)

THANKS !!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's not the best running engine. Ok for the price but definitely a bottom line. The all wheel drive Athern's are so much smoother. My preference are the old die cast Loco's like mantua. Glad you got it running.
Yes they can but those springs will kep the tension. Don't know if replacements are available.


----------

